

How to win state fair games - cjg
http://artofmanliness.com/2011/09/26/how-to-win-state-fair-games/

======
tatsuke95
> _Shoot a circle around the star._

Expressly prohibited at every fair I've ever been at.

~~~
Someone
It's a dumb strategy, anyway. You should go for the convex hull. It has a
smaller circumference. Or is that prohibited, too?

